# Pioneer AVIC-Z120BT, Pioneer GEX-P920XM, AWSC



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I took some time off from my build and did some work on my Wife's car.

She owns a 08 4Runner limited and got it with the E7008 Nav unit from Toyota.
Why? no idea.. I hate wasting money on a OEM Nav unit, half the functionality and most of the time NOT user friendly.

Anyways, We picked up the new Pioneer Z120BT and originally the Sirius SCC1 and CD-SB10 (Now for sale in the classifieds) and now the GEX-P920XM receiver.

Overall impression:

The new Z120BT is identical to the Z110BT, just an upgrade of software. If you ask me, it is a tad lighter (better components??) anyways, easy to install and get up and running.

On a side note, I put together a post over on toyota nation on how to use the factory rearview camera built into the car with an aftermarket HU, if interested, here is the link..

HOW TO: Using the factory rear view camera with aftermarket stereo - Toyota Forums :: Toyota Nation

I like the interface on the Z120, VERY easy to Navigate and get around. When I first booted it up, it took a bit. I applied the latest firmware (v2.003) and that seemed to help. A few of the features I like with the Z120BT is

- Using AVIC feeds for the PC, I can use Google Maps and create a custom list of PIOs and save them on a SD card and pop that in the unit. Great feature esp when it comes to creating places that you want to go at the touch of a button.

- The new interface for the AV section is GREAT, esp when driving it is easy to switch between XM / FM / iPod, etc and VERY easy to navigate. I owned the Kenwood 9140 before and this is much much easier to get around with

- As far as Sound settings, there is not much, but it does come with F/R/Sub outputs and the ability to set low pass/high pass filters as well as phase adjustment. There is also a staging feature built in with a 7 band EQ. I currently have this integrated with the Factory JBL and with some very minor EQ adjustments and a stage adjustment, the unit sounds VERY good. Much better than the factory unit. In the future, I plan to upgrade the Subs and speakers in her car and drop in a JL XD600/5 into the mix. Overall, for the flexability that is there, you can get some great sound. I would not throw this in as a SQ unit, if you do, you will need an outboard processor.

- The Nav is very flexible. Lots of options and a new Eco system to let you know you are a lousy driver. After driving in the City of NY for years, I know that I am a crazy driver and now I have something else telling me I start too fast and brake too quickly. It will help.. but it is annoying. VERY good on keeping track of MPG and $$ spent on Gas and when taking advantage of your speed wire in your car, even helps with calculating fuel consumption. Lots of great features, esp if you do a lot of driving or road trips. The map it ships with is VERY up to date. My neighborhood is brand new and a few streets dont even have houses on them yet and they are listed on the Nav. You will have to do a little position correction as I found that the Nav is a little bit behind. nothing a correction can't fix. But overall, well laid out, easy to use and navigate. (PS. I defeated the parking brake lockout, this helps as A TON of features are shut off when driving, I kow it is not the smartest thing to do, but the co-pilot (wife) does the Nav stuff while I am driving. This helps A bunch esp when you need to find something in route)

- Bluetooth is great. the new unit can basically do EVERYTHING via BT, Music, phone, address book, etc.. I integrated the Mic into the factory location and it works well there and picks up sound very well. I will say I feel it is better than the Parrott built in to the Kenwood units. Clean and nice & clear.

Now the Sat side of the house.. IF you are going to get a Sat radio (I use this when I am not listen to iPod or Disc) AND a Pioneer display unit (double din or flip out) I would go with the GEX-P920XM unit. The display properties are great and it integrates very well with the unit. 
On the flip side, if you have a single DIN (I have the P99), I would go with the CD-SB10 and the SCC1. I feel it works better as far as display properties being tha the SB10 does not display the full 3 lines like the XM unit, but one at a time and by choice. Perfect for the single din units.
As far as the P920XM, the sound is AMAZING. why? it has a 24bit D/A built into the device. Very clean and a great add on to the ip-bus architecture that Pioneer uses. So, if you are considering XM, ths IS the way to go.

One last item I would like to give a thumbs up to.. The Metra AWSC steering wheel interface module.
This is a no brainer. Skip the PAC interfaces and go AWSC. NO programming, NO lags or delays, quick install.
If you want to retain your steering wheel controls. buy this. period.

Overall, I am very happy with the unit. I would like a little more simplicity in the near future (getting rid of the amp turnon, TOYO-01 and going to a amp directly)
but, if you are looking for good sound quality, navigation, iPod and SAT integration, the Z120BT is the way to go.

Let me know if you have any questions..


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

Are the built in fans noisy? This has been mentioned in other threads.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly, I could not hear ANYTHING.. and made sure to listen for fan whine..


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Thunderplains...

I just got one yesterday and I am really looking forward to getting it hooked up! When I saw the new interface I was sold...aside from all the other features.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for this. I've been looking at a variety of units and settled on this one based on features. Nice to see someone out there tested it.

How's it doing now?

If I could ask, what did you pay for it? I am seeing them right around 1K, with an MSRP of about 1560 or so?

Thanks again!
-J


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

The unit is working flawlessly.. My Wife really likes the interface and I have not had any issues with it at all..

I picked mine up at 6ave (Pioneer dealer) and got an awesome price (there was a $100 rebate on top of the discount) They WERE at $899 plus the $100 rebate.. damn..


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Thunderplains said:


> The unit is working flawlessly.. My Wife really likes the interface and I have not had any issues with it at all..
> 
> I picked mine up at 6ave (Pioneer dealer) and got an awesome price (there was a $100 rebate on top of the discount) They WERE at $899 plus the $100 rebate.. damn..


Hmn, I may have to check them out.

Thanks again.


----------



## grunt66 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thunderplains said:


> The unit is working flawlessly.. My Wife really likes the interface and I have not had any issues with it at all..
> 
> I picked mine up at 6ave (Pioneer dealer) and got an awesome price (there was a $100 rebate on top of the discount) They WERE at $899 plus the $100 rebate.. damn..


That is a great price that you paid, I just looked on the 6ave web site and the price now is $1,299.95. 

I am looking at this unit and the Kenwood DNX9960 and most are recommending the Pioneer. One installer over at the Corvette forum stated there are freezing and resetting issues with the Kenwood. I just wish the Pioneer had more audio control (front, rear, and sub crossover with slope adjustment). 

I am waiting to see if my CD7200MKII will be fixed by Eclipse. Two times now the display has failed. My wife really likes the double din nav units. 

Great review by the way.


----------



## Wrathernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

Bit of a bump on an old thread, but I see you used the Metra ASWC with this unit. Can the utilize a button for entering voice commands like the PAC SWI-PS? There's no mention of it in the manual, the only thing that I could see being close is the push-to-talk feature, which I would assume only works with phone with that feature, not to give it commands such as "Play artist The Hanslick Rebellion".

I've already done an install in my vehicle with the Z110BT and SWI-PS, but if the ASWC supports the voice recognition button, I wouldn't mind skipping soldering a couple of resistors during the install, even if I have to manually reprogram the unit.

Oh, and I know the ASWC is upgradeable via USB, so perhaps this will be added later, if not available now.


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

Bump for the bypass -- I hear that a software update has been applied or is out on newer units so you can not bypass it?

How stupid. Do they realize we have passengers?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

interesting...

I have the 110bt and upgraded it to the z120 software via a hack found on avic411 forum. I haven't had any issues, personally.
The one thing I don't like about the z120 is the scrolling feature on the ipod. I much preferred the 110's method of simply selecting a letter and seeing your choices. To me it was much easier to search my library. 
I also miss the fact that the 110bt had the voltage reading on it, whereas the 120bt software did away with that.
Finally, another thing I miss is the ability to quickly shuffle "all". With the 110bt it was a single button on the main screen. Now I have to navigate through a couple screens before I'm able to shuffle all songs. 

Otherwise, I think the 120 gui is much more user friendly.


----------



## Tbagg (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but you mention that the BT works great and you mounted the mic in the factory location. Can you please tell me where the factory location is in your wifes car? I have had bad luck with my BT in my Z120, but have the mic located high on the drivers side a pilar. Thanks!


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

I am waiting for the 130 upgrade... already bought the HD and Traffic tuners.


----------

